# Post your Did You Knows..



## AsRock (Jun 14, 2011)

Some time ago there is a article in a magazine ( What HiFi )about freezing cd's and a friend of mine was well into doing this and got me into it as well.

As i know of do not try this with DVD's and only Music CD's and for best results your system needs to be up to standard for better sound quality or no change will be heard.

You get one music CD and place it in a freezer bag and seal it with 0 air in the bag it is VERY important to make sure all the air is removed from the bag and it's sealed 100 %.

Minimum time is 24 for hours but can be left longer like 48 hours.

What i and my friend found is that it tightens the sound of the CD and helps to clear it as well.

And i still do this today even more so since i have started to buy more music cd's for the possible better quality over downloaded crap.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't even know how that is possible since CDs are just made up of peaks and troughs on the disks. Digital information is just bits of 1s and 0s too.

How a CD works is that they burn into the disk to create bumps, the laser reads over and shows if there is a bump or not to determine if its a 1 or a 0.

I cant see how freezing a disk can change a peak or a trough?


----------



## Kreij (Jun 14, 2011)

This seems a bit dubious at best.
Freezing the CD could cause a change in the physical properties of the polymer used to create the disk.
Since you cannot get "zero air" unless you perform this in a vaccum, there is a high probability that you will get frozen condensation on the disk.
I can't imagine this being optimal for putting a CD into the drive.
Anyway, the disk should "thaw" long before it finishes playing so any increase in fidelity would probably be lost in about 5 minutes (or less) as the disk warms in the player.


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.howtodothings.com/how-to-repair-cds-with-a-microwave
this is a joke right?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 15, 2011)

I would bet my left testicle that's a joke. 



> When that is done, pour the contents on top of the disc into the sink. Use a novel marshmallow cheese burger to wipe and buffer the scratches on the disc. This should buff those scratches right off.



F*ck it, I'll bet both of them


----------



## AsRock (Jun 15, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I don't even know how that is possible since CDs are just made up of peaks and troughs on the disks. Digital information is just bits of 1s and 0s too.
> 
> How a CD works is that they burn into the disk to create bumps, the laser reads over and shows if there is a bump or not to determine if its a 1 or a 0.
> 
> I cant see how freezing a disk can change a peak or a trough?



I have never fully understood it my self but it can help.  Maybe it makes the 0\1's easier to read ?.



Kreij said:


> This seems a bit dubious at best.
> Freezing the CD could cause a change in the physical properties of the polymer used to create the disk.
> Since you cannot get "zero air" unless you perform this in a vaccum, there is a high probability that you will get frozen condensation on the disk.
> I can't imagine this being optimal for putting a CD into the drive.
> Anyway, the disk should "thaw" long before it finishes playing so any increase in fidelity would probably be lost in about 5 minutes (or less) as the disk warms in the player.



You can remove most of the air as i have done it plenty of times. Only reason you would likely need to vacuum it would be a real good fridge probably some thing like a chest freezer or industrial freezer.

Remember you not leaving it in there for a week only a day 2 tops.  And you let the disk warm up to room temp before using it.


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 21, 2011)

Just speculation on my part . . .

If this _could_ increase playback quality in anyway, I'd bet it's more to do with how freezing affects the plastic of the disk, more-so than the platter itself.  The information on the platter will never change - but the plastic can affect how the laser reads the platter.  We all know that minor scuffing or scrapes on a disk can lead to clicking, skipping, static, etc. - tightening the plastic material via freezing would make these imperfections essentially smaller, which would reduce if the laser picks up on them or not . . .

I've also heard before attempting to "fix" a disk, it's best to freeze it as well . . . but, IDK.  I try to take care of my disks well enough that it's never a problem


----------



## CJCerny (Jun 21, 2011)

This technique works because you want it to work, which is true of most all of the fringe audiophile techniques like this. A little double blind testing would probably bear out the fact that it makes no difference whatsoever.


----------



## Frederik S (Jun 21, 2011)

It totally works, but what I usually do is that I get some leprechauns to buff up my CDs using only the softest fur from unicorns.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 21, 2011)

Even if this worked you could just bypass the need for it by ripping to flac.


----------



## Ra97oR (Jun 21, 2011)

Unless you are getting read errors more than the CD player's buffer can handle, it won't change the sound a bit. Removing scratches is one thing, but freezing it, like cryoing cables is not likely to make much difference, and cryoing is FAR colder than your home freezer can go down to, it can cause changes in crystal structures, which your freezer just won't. 

In short, the CD always have the same data recorded in it. If you are not reading it right, there is error on it. Ripping music with a good error checking CD ripper along with accurate rip database (EAC, dbpoweramp ripper), will pretty much ensure the data is retrieved correctly and at maximum quailty as the CD was recorded at.


----------



## TheMonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

CJCerny said:


> This technique works because you want it to work, which is true of most all of the fringe audiophile techniques like this. A little double blind testing would probably bear out the fact that it makes no difference whatsoever.



Lol i have to agree... this is a silly thread, and the fact that it ended up on this site makes me a little sad.  Come on TPU its 1's and 0's.........  :shadedshu


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> In short, the CD always have the same data recorded in it. If you are not reading it right, there is error on it. Ripping music with a good error checking CD ripper along with accurate rip database (EAC, dbpoweramp ripper), will pretty much ensure the data is retrieved correctly and at maximum quailty as the CD was recorded at.



+1: that, along with all the other audio scams listed here -->http://www.theaudiocritic.com/downloads/article_1.pdf


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 22, 2011)

the cable thing is the most pathetic of all them... LOL some suckers buy 10,000USD audio cables.... LOL


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jun 22, 2011)

*The only thing I want in my freezer*

Is my meat and my Ice Cream.....


----------

